# My Mantid setup.



## Davedood (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's a few photos of my current mantis setup.


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 16, 2012)

very sweet...nice green ghosts!!


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 16, 2012)

How do you keep them all warm? I see a few lamps, but do you have a space heater or something?

Do you have a humidifier?


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 16, 2012)

nice setup...looks somewhat like mine...with all the deli cups....but i have a couple exo terras. That moss works great to hold humidity as long as you keep it moist...


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 16, 2012)

You do pretty much the same thing I do. Moss at the bottom lol

I love the Violin or Idolo cage. Can not tell which for sure


----------



## Davedood (Mar 17, 2012)

They are Idolo's



Hertarem45 said:


> You do pretty much the same thing I do. Moss at the bottom lol
> 
> I love the Violin or Idolo cage. Can not tell which for sure


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 17, 2012)

How can you keep your room so clean?! Its physically immpossibly for me


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 17, 2012)

Very Nice! Keep up the great environment for the zoo...


----------



## mkayum (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh dear... I must have those green ghost mantids! :blink: Niceee!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, you have some lucky mantids


----------



## Mirk (Mar 18, 2012)

very cool and i am jealous... and are you from Helena MT?


----------



## Davedood (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah Helena MT, I see your in Billings. We are having our first Annual Bird and Reptile expo May 5th at the Helena Fairgrounds.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Who needs leaves when you have that many green ghosts! Nice setup and nice canvas pictures in the background


----------

